# Mac moisturelush eye cream vs Clinique AAE Rich??



## Sophia84 (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone compared these 2 eye creams??? I only tried Clinique's AAE Rich, I have A GWP size and I really like, but I wonder if Mac's Moisturelush eye cream is more hydrating.


----------

